# 2003 Ford Ranger Build - Soliton/Warp9



## powerhouse (Apr 1, 2011)

Very clean engine bay! I like the 'EV West' cut out on the controller mounting plate.
You guys do good work.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

powerhouse said:


> Very clean engine bay! I like the 'EV West' cut out on the controller mounting plate.
> You guys do good work.


Those metal plates and the placement of the controller really make the engine bay look very traditional and ICE-ish, haha, very smart!

The video is cool thank you for making that, the ranger looks really fast, have you timed it? 0-60? You might want to dial down the throttle-amperage sensitivity to allow you to get some traction, or maybe some stickier tires outback! That thing is a beast!


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

Bowser330 said:


> Those metal plates and the placement of the controller really make the engine bay look very traditional and ICE-ish, haha, very smart!
> 
> The video is cool thank you for making that, the ranger looks really fast, have you timed it? 0-60? You might want to dial down the throttle-amperage sensitivity to allow you to get some traction, or maybe some stickier tires outback! That thing is a beast!


Thanks! That was the actual goal. It makes the truck more 'approachable' for people seeing an EV for the first time (which is almost everyone).

No official 0-60 times yet, but it is a blast to drive. The rear actually hooks up pretty good as we now have 54/46% rear to front weight ratio.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

man I like your motor front and accessory set up. Oh well I can dream.....

what did you end up doing for brake vacuum?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> man I like your motor front and accessory set up. Oh well I can dream.....
> 
> what did you end up doing for brake vacuum?


maybe if we ask nicely they will make a kit!


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

EV West said:


> Thanks! That was the actual goal. It makes the truck more 'approachable' for people seeing an EV for the first time (which is almost everyone).
> 
> No official 0-60 times yet, but it is a blast to drive. The rear actually hooks up pretty good as we now have 54/46% rear to front weight ratio.


it's a great idea - look how how compact it is - you can see and access to everything... like in old cars - you open hood and can see engine, have enough room to sleep there - not like in new cars you can see only plastic cover and have to disassemble half of engine just to get to waterpunp...
brilliant
in the back - it all disappeared into frame ... clean and perfect


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

plese, don't put any covers or body panels - don't need any - its soo sexy


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Bowser330 said:


> maybe if we ask nicely they will make a kit!


OK I'll ask nicely: pretty please?? I'll even drive down there with Ben Franklin pictures.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

full website coming soon?
what the data of this beauty in more detail? 
thats the winner of minds and hearts... way to go guys


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nicely done conversion and video. Does it have a bms? Where are you located? Edit: Oh, San Marco


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

piotrsko said:


> OK I'll ask nicely: pretty please?? I'll even drive down there with Ben Franklin pictures.


Come on down and take the Ranger for a spin. We're really trying to shakedown the system to make an easy and reliable 'drop-in' solution. We should have something ready for release soon.



gor said:


> full website coming soon?
> what the data of this beauty in more detail?
> thats the winner of minds and hearts... way to go guys


Thanks. The website should be up in a couple of weeks with a lot more details/pictures of the truck. We can't figure out how to make progress on the site without giving up our valuable shop time. I went over most of the data in the short video in the original post, anything in particular?



tomofreno said:


> Very nicely done conversion and video. Does it have a bms? Where are you located? Edit: Oh, San Marco


Thanks. No, no BMS. We use an automated balancer that we've developed that works quite well. (it only needed an initial balance) And we have found the CALB cells to be remarkably stable and well behaved.


----------

